

You don't need to know me - samuellevy
http://blog.samuellevy.com/post/43-you-dont-need-to-know-me.html

======
permoni
I made an account just to comment that yeh, being forced to make accounts for
shit you dont want sucks.

not sure about the paypal thing, though - they want lots of info for that.

~~~
samuellevy
I can still check-out with paypal without an account. It just deals directly
with my credit-card details, and leaves it at that.

